# At what age do you start feeding senior food?



## craighmarshall (Mar 4, 2010)

Ours is 6 1/2 and we just started mixing in with her regular diet. We are misxing in about a third cup two times aday


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been struggling with this same question myself for a few months. I have a 10 year old, a 9.5 year old and a 6 year old--but the one that concerns me is the 9.5 year old as he is slowing down, lately.

However, after much research and thought, I decided not to go with Senior food. Reason is, my dog looks fine on adult food--coat is good, etc and the Senior foods do tend to lower protein and fat somewhat.

What I have done is added a supplement to his food for his joints to help with some occasional stiffness and lowered the quantity of his food a little to try to help get rid of those additional 7ish lbs he is carrying. 

Best of luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Never, unless there is a reason, like needing something with lower phosphorous.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I feed my senior boy, almost 12, an All Life Stages formula. He, and my other 2, eat Orijen. He has never been on a Senior Food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I never switched mine to a senior diet but also medically I never needed to either.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

You can't set an age for feeding senior diets. It just depends on the individual dog and if there are any health issues that require a different protein or fat content, etc. for example. A vet once told me that. 
I have three dogs, two are classified as seniors by age, all three get TOTW for all life stages.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never switched any of mine to a senior food.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have never switched either.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Never switched any of mine.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't switch mine, either. I figure if they've done well on the food I'm feeding, there's no reason for them not to do well on it as they age.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried the senior,on spencer,when he was alive, he did not do well on it,so i changed backed, kooper and brodee are 9 yrs old, i do not plan on doing senior on them.


----------

